# front brake rotor



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

While under my car I happened to glance at the drivers side brake rotor and noticed a pronounced/kinda deep groove about in the middle of the rotor. The mighty beast only has 400 miles on it and the whole front brakes are new. The calipers are the 4 piston type which I sent out to have refurbished.
The pad seems okay. what could make this groove? :suspicious:
thanks as always
Tk


----------

